# Matching Coopers Beer Kits With Yeast



## jeffyjudd (17/1/11)

what yeast will go best with these coopers beers kits
1.Australian Pale Ale Beer Kit .....i was thinking safale so4
2.Thomas Coopers IPA Beer Kit ...........so4
3.English Bitter Beer Kit ........so4
4.Mexican Cerveza Beer Kit ........... us05
5.Canadian Blonde Beer Kit.............us05
tips would be great
only doing simple kit n kilo


----------



## BjornJ (17/1/11)

Hi,
both S-04 and US-05 are great yeasts.

S-04 is the English ale yeast, meaning it will be a little more fruity.
It is also known to flocculate well, meaning the yeast settles out well in the bottles, leaving a clear beer.
Here is the link to the producers page on this yeast http://www.fermentis.com/fo/pdf/HB/EN/Safale_S-04_HB.pdf 

US-05 is an old favourite, probably used quite a bit more than S-04 I would think.
It is an American Ale yeast, and is known for being a "clean" yeast.
It will not do anything very exciting in my limited experience, but leave a nice, clean ale.
Some use it at lower temps for fake lagers, and it does well up over 20 degrees.
I had an APA the other day that a mate of mine made with US-05 at 24 degrees and it was very nice.
US-05 is not as flocculant as S-04, but in my experience also this one settles out nicely.
this is the link to US-05 http://www.brewshop.co.nz/pdf/safale_US-05_yeast.pdf 


Sorry if repeating things you have already read about!

Just wanted to show the difference between the two.

US-05 is the Safale version of Wyeast 1056 or Whitelabs WLP001 California Ale Yeast, I believe they are different brand names for the same or a very similar yeast.
It is a great all-around yeast and will do well in all those kits.
S-04 will also work great with them, maybe try brewing the same kit twice, one with each yeast before doing all the different kit beers.
That way you would taste the difference and be better able to see which suits your taste better for at least that particular kit.

thanks
Bjorn


----------



## BjornJ (17/1/11)

jeffyjudd said:


> what yeast will go best with these coopers beers kits
> 1.Australian Pale Ale Beer Kit .....i was thinking safale so4
> 2.Thomas Coopers IPA Beer Kit ...........so4
> 3.English Bitter Beer Kit ........so4
> ...




Forgot this part,

of those kits I've done

Australian Pale Ale with US-05 and some late Galaxy hops to 3,5 % and it was a really nice mid-strength.
English Bitter, I used WLP001, the liquid version of US-05 and I liked it even though this is an English style kit
Mexican Cerveza, I used S-04 and didn't really like it all that much. It was my first try at S-04 and before I had temperature control, so my fault and not the yeast. Bland.


----------

